# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Διαζύγιο

## Alexis74

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Το όνομα μου είναι Αλέξης και θέλω και εγώ να διηγηθώ την ιστορία μου.
Το 2002 γνώρισα μια κοπέλα με την οποία παντρευτηκαμε το 2009.η σχέση μας σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν αρκετά καλή, καλή ερωτική ζωή μέτρια τα οικονομικά μας, αλλά πάντα υπήρχε αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη και πάντα στήριζε ο ένας τον άλλον.
Τα πρώτα σύννεφα εμφανίστηκαν το Νοέμβρη του 18 όταν σε μία σελίδα που έχω στο fb γνώρισα μία κοπέλα που μένει στην Αυστραλία και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε αρκετά.η γυναίκα μου το ήξερε και μιλούσαν και οι δύο τούς ( δεν είχα να κρύψω κάτι).
Από το 2019 τα προβλήματα αρχίσαν να μεγαλώνουν και η γυναίκα μου έφυγε δυο φορές από το σπίτι.την πρώτη φορά για δέκα μέρες περίπου και την δεύτερη για δύο μήνες.και τής δύο φορές γύρισε σπίτι έπειτα από δική μου πρωτοβουλία.
Τον Αύγουστο του 19 έφυγε πάλι και παρότι προσπάθησα να την φέρω πίσω δεν το κατάφερα.εδω και ένα μήνα περίπου ζεί στην Αθήνα σε μία θεία τής ενώ λίγες μέρες πριν μου ήρθε η αίτηση διαζυγίου (έχασα τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μού).οι συγγενείς γονείς τής και αδερφές τής μου λένε ότι πλέον δεν την αναγνωρίζουν ( πολύ επιθετική με όλους).
Τελικά έμαθα ότι έχει συναψυ σχέση με ένα Άντρα 7 χρόνια μικρότερο τής η γυναίκα μου 42 αυτός 35(παντρεμένος και αυτός).
Είμαι απελπισμένος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... πάω σε ψυχολόγο δεν έχω δεί καμία βελτίωση,και πλέον εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω καταφύγει σε ηρεμιστικά χάπια τα οποία όμως δεν με βοηθούν καθόλου.εχω χάσει πολύ βάρος, έφυγα από το σπίτι που μέναμε μαζί,δεν έχω όρεξη πλέον για τίποτα.δεν θέλω τη ζωή μου αν δεν είμαστε μαζί.να αναφέρω επίσης ότι τον Οκτώβριο του 18 κάναμε μια αποτυχημένη εξωσωματική,ενώ το Μάρτη του 19 πήγαμε και ρωτήσαμε και σε ένα άλλο κέντρο.επισης το καλοκαίρι του 19 μετά από δική της επιθυμία θα αλλάζαμε σπίτι δηλαδή σχεδιάζαμε το μέλλον μας.
Έχω χάσει την όρεξη για ζωή, έχω κλειστεί στον εαυτό μού,και πλέον μόνο μεσα στο σπίτι Νοιώθω ασφαλής.στο πίσω μέρος τού μυαλού μου σκεφτομαι πάντα ότι θα γυρίσει κοντά μού..δεν μπορώ και δε θέλω να ζήσω μακριά τής...
Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με!!!
Να συμπληρώσω ότι έχω μάθει τα πάντα για τον δεσμό που έχει τώρα είναι παντρεμένος ξέρω το τηλέφωνο τού,το όνομα, τηλέφωνο της γυναίκας του κλπ..δεν ξέρω πως να φερθώ.
Υ.Γ ξέχασα να γράψω ότι έχει ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα από τα 25 της αλλά αυτό δεν με ενόχλησε ποτέ παρότι είχε φοβερά ξεσπάσματα λόγο τον πόνων που είχε (απολύτως δικαιολογημένα) αλλά ήμουν πάντα δίπλα τής, μαζί στις γιατρούς, μαζί στης θεραπείες που έκανε ποτέ δεν την άφησα.

----------


## driveme

Α) γιατί έφυγε από το σπίτι? Β) ποιος είχε το θέμα με το παιδί που δεν μπορούσατε να κάνετε;

----------


## Alexis74

Είχαμε πρόβλημα και οι δύο και για αυτό το λόγο,θα κάναμε εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις bna.
Είχαμε πολλούς καυγάδες

----------


## george1520

Τι έγινε με αυτή που μιλούσες;;;

Ποιοι ήταν οι λόγοι που μαλωνατε με την γυναίκα σου;

----------


## Alexis74

Με αυτή που μιλούσα πλέον έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή για η γυναίκα μου το ξέρει.
Fb ίσως ο μεγαλύτερος λόγος (από τη μεριά μού στην αρχή) αλλά από Φεβρουάριο - Μάρτη του 19 ειχε αρχίσει και αυτή τα ίδια, καθόμασταν στο σπίτι με το κντ στο χέρι και οι δύο

----------


## george1520

> Με αυτή που μιλούσα πλέον έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή για η γυναίκα μου το ξέρει.
> Fb ίσως ο μεγαλύτερος λόγος (από τη μεριά μού στην αρχή) αλλά από Φεβρουάριο - Μάρτη του 19 ειχε αρχίσει και αυτή τα ίδια, καθόμασταν στο σπίτι με το κντ στο χέρι και οι δύο


Wow... Αναρωτιέσαι τι πήγε λάθος αφού ήρθε η αίτηση διαζυγίου και μετά..

Δεν μου απάντησες μέχρι που προχωρησατε με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα.. Μιλούσαμε πχ "καλημέρα είσαι καλά;" ή είχατε πιο ιδιαίτερες συζητήσεις;

----------


## Alexis74

Μιλούσαμε δυστυχώς πολλές ώρες την ημέρα αλλά μέχρι εκεί, προφανώς είχα νιώσει κολακευμενος ( ο ηλίθιος) αλλά ούτε να το πώ ωμά έστειλα ποτέ γυμνή μου φωτό ούτε αυτή κάτι παρόμοιο σε μένα.

----------


## george1520

Πόσο ωραία πιστεύεις ότι θα ένιωθε η γυναίκα σου βλέποντας τον άντρα της να μιλάει τόσο πολύ με μια άλλη γυναίκα; Γιατί για μένα η φράση "το ήξερε" δεν μου λέει κάτι.

----------


## Alexis74

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα να το καταλάβω αλλά μιλάμε για γυναίκα που ζεί στην Αυστραλία μόνιμα.

----------


## george1520

Τι σχέση έχει; 

Δεν είμαι εδώ για να σε κρίνω.. Να σε προβληματισω θέλω. Αν θες να κάνεις μια τελευταία προσπάθεια.. Μάζεψε τα κομμάτια σου και πήγαινε βρες την. Πες ότι μετανιωσες, ότι δεν ξέρεις τι σκεφτόσουν κτλ.. Ζήτησε της να ξανά προσπαθήσετε. Όχι υστερίες και κλάματα. Κανένας δεν παίρνει στα σοβαρά ένα άνθρωπο που φέρεται έτσι. Με ειλικρίνεια και σοβαρότητα. Μην δείξεις απελπισμένος. Δείξε της ότι πραγματικά μετανιωσες και είσαι εκεί να λύσετε όλα αας τα προβλήματα.

Μετά δεν θα ενοχλήσεις ξανά. Θα σεβαστείς οποιαδήποτε απόφαση. Δυστυχώς όσο είμαστε με ένα άνθρωπο ρουτινιαζουμε και ψαχνόμαστε αλλού. Μια διέξοδο. Και είναι λάθος. Αν δεν είσαι καλά στην σχέση σου φεύγεις.
Στάσου στα πόδια σου. Βρες κάποια ασχολία, βγες με φίλους, κάνε κάτι.. Βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου και μην αυτομαστιγωνεσαι. Χαλάς την υγεία σου και αυτή σίγουρα θα σε λυπάται. Δεν νομίζω να θες κάποιο από τα δύο.

----------


## Alexis74

Δυστυχώς δεν θέλει πλέον καμία επικοινωνία μαζί μου 
,έχει αλλάξει κντ και θα έλεγα όσο ακραίο και να φανεί ότι πλέον με μισεί..έχω σκεφτεί να πάω να τη βρω αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως κάνω τα πράγματα ακόμη χειρότερα ( δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται)..να φανταστείς ότι στην αίτηση διαζυγίου που έκανε ζητά να πληρώσω και τα έξοδα του δικηγόρου τής...είναι δυνατόν η αγάπη να γίνει τόσο μίσος?

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> Το όνομα μου είναι Αλέξης και θέλω και εγώ να διηγηθώ την ιστορία μου.
> Το 2002 γνώρισα μια κοπέλα με την οποία παντρευτηκαμε το 2009.*η σχέση μας σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν αρκετά καλή, καλή ερωτική ζωή μέτρια τα οικονομικά μας*, αλλά πάντα υπήρχε αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη και πάντα στήριζε ο ένας τον άλλον.
> *Τα πρώτα σύννεφα εμφανίστηκαν το Νοέμβρη του 19 όταν σε μία σελίδα που έχω στο fb γνώρισα μία κοπέλα* που μένει στην Αυστραλία και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε αρκετά.*η γυναίκα μου το ήξερε και μιλούσαν και οι δύο τούς ( δεν είχα να κρύψω κάτι).*
> Από το 2019 *τα προβλήματα αρχίσαν να μεγαλώνουν και η γυναίκα μου έφυγε δυο φορές από το σπίτι.*την πρώτη φορά για δέκα μέρες περίπου και την δεύτερη για δύο μήνες.και τής δύο φορές γύρισε σπίτι έπειτα από δική μου πρωτοβουλία.
> Τον Αύγουστο του 19 έφυγε πάλι και παρότι προσπάθησα να την φέρω πίσω δεν το κατάφερα.*εδω και ένα μήνα περίπου ζεί στην Αθήνα σε μία θεία τής ενώ λίγες μέρες πριν μου ήρθε η αίτηση διαζυγίου* (έχασα τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μού).οι συγγενείς γονείς τής και αδερφές τής μου λένε ότι πλέον δεν την αναγνωρίζουν *( πολύ επιθετική με όλους).
> Τελικά έμαθα ότι έχει συναψυ σχέση με ένα Άντρα* 7 χρόνια μικρότερο τής η γυναίκα μου 42 αυτός 35(παντρεμένος και αυτός).
> Είμαι απελπισμένος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... *πάω σε ψυχολόγο δεν έχω δεί καμία βελτίωση,*και πλέον εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω καταφύγει σε ηρεμιστικά χάπια τα οποία όμως δεν με βοηθούν καθόλου.εχω χάσει πολύ βάρος, έφυγα από το σπίτι που μέναμε μαζί,δεν έχω όρεξη πλέον για τίποτα.δεν θέλω τη ζωή μου αν δεν είμαστε μαζί.*να αναφέρω επίσης ότι τον Οκτώβριο του 18 κάναμε μια αποτυχημένη εξωσωματική,ενώ το Μάρτη του 19 πήγαμε και ρωτήσαμε και σε ένα άλλο κέντρο.*επισης το καλοκαίρι του 19 μετά από δική της επιθυμία θα αλλάζαμε σπίτι δηλαδή σχεδιάζαμε το μέλλον μας.
> Έχω χάσει την όρεξη για ζωή, έχω κλειστεί στον εαυτό μού,και πλέον μόνο μεσα στο σπίτι Νοιώθω ασφαλής.στο πίσω μέρος τού μυαλού μου σκεφτομαι πάντα ότι θα γυρίσει κοντά μού..δεν μπορώ και δε θέλω να ζήσω μακριά τής...
> Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με!!!





> Δυστυχώς δεν θέλει πλέον καμία επικοινωνία μαζί μου 
> ,έχει αλλάξει κντ και θα έλεγα όσο ακραίο και να φανεί ότι πλέον με μισεί..έχω σκεφτεί να πάω να τη βρω αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως κάνω τα πράγματα ακόμη χειρότερα ( δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται)..να φανταστείς ότι στην αίτηση διαζυγίου που έκανε ζητά να πληρώσω και τα έξοδα του δικηγόρου τής...*είναι δυνατόν η αγάπη να γίνει τόσο μίσος?*


καλημερα, αλεξη.
η αγαπη δεν ειναι επιπλο....
δεν ειναι κατι που το βαζεις σε μια γωνια του σπιτιου κι αν δεν του αλλαξεις θεση, μενει εκει για παντα.
εδω μας μιλας για μια απομακρυνση πολυ μεγαλου διαστηματος, και σοβαρο κλονισμο της σχεσης σας, που δεν ξερω αν εχεις συνειδητοποιησει καν.
μας λες οτι συνομιλεις με μια κοπελα, το ιδιο και η γυναικα σου, σαν να προκειται για οικογενειακη φιλη, ενω προκυπτει οτι μαλλον μιλουσες ερωτικα μαζι της (ασχετως αν δεν ανταλλαξατε γυμνες φωτος). αυτο το προσπερνας ετσι, στο ανωδυνο.
δεν λες για ποιον λογο εφυγε στα ξαφνικα απο το σπιτι, λες και δεν υπηρχε κανενας λογος, ενω οι λογοι ηταν πολυ ξεκαθαροι.

η σχεση με τον αλλον ανδρα απο ποτε δημιουργηθηκε; ξερεις;

και στο κλεισιμο μας πετας και μια ρουκετα για μια αποτυχημενη εξωσωματικη, χωρις να εχεις αναφερει καθολου πρωτυτερα για θεματα υπογονιμοτητας, προσπαθειες, διαφωνιες, κλπ...
ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ η περιπετεια σας με την υπογονιμοτητα, η αποτυχια, οι εξωσυζυγικες διαδικτιακες περιπετειες, ειναι πολυ σοβαροι λογοι απομακρυνσης σας, δεν εγινε κατι ξαφνικα...
και μια ερωτηση ακομα βρε αλεξη. με τετοιες περιπετειες, με εξωσωματικες, ειχατε εσεις καλη ερωτικη ζωη; γιατι ετσι μας ειπες. εξακολουθουσατε να εχετε καλη ερωτικη ζωη με τα προβληματα αυτα; γιατι οσα ζευγαρια ξερω εγω, οταν αρχιζουν τετοιου ειδους διαδικασιες, και ειδικα αν υπαρχουν και διαφωνιες οπως μας λες, το σεξ πεθαινει..

----------


## Alexis74

Καλησπέρα.. ξέρω ότι έκανα μεγάλο λάθος όσο αφορά την κοπέλα που μιλούσα.πλεον έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή μαζί της ( ναι το ξέρω ότι ήταν μεγα λάθος μού) ξεκίνησε να μιλάει με τον άλλον άνδρα περίπου Ιανουάριο του 19 και μου είχε πει κιολας ότι ο τάδε μου έστειλε αίτημα φιλίας στο fb.της είχα τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη και δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου στο πονηρό ποτέ.
Η ερωτική μας ζωή σιγουρα δεν ήταν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο αλλά όχι και αδιάφορη.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα.. ξέρω ότι έκανα μεγάλο λάθος όσο αφορά την κοπέλα που μιλούσα.πλεον έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή μαζί της ( ναι το ξέρω ότι ήταν μεγα λάθος μού) ξεκίνησε να μιλάει με τον άλλον άνδρα περίπου Ιανουάριο του 19 και μου είχε πει κιολας ότι ο τάδε μου έστειλε αίτημα φιλίας στο fb.της είχα τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη και δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου στο πονηρό ποτέ.
> Η ερωτική μας ζωή σιγουρα δεν ήταν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο αλλά όχι και αδιάφορη.


εσυ λες οτι γνωρισες την κοπελα του φμ νοεμβριο του 19. αρα η γυναικα σου, ηδη συνομιλουσε επι πολλους μηνες με τον τυπο που εχει σχεση...

----------


## Alexis74

Ωχ λάθος μου Νοέμβριο του 18 άρχισα να μιλάω,να το διορθώσω κιόλας.

----------


## george1520

18 θα εννοούσε σίγουρα.

----------


## Alexis74

Ναι το έγραψα λάθος και το διόρθωσα.

----------


## driveme

Πάλι εγώ τα βλέπω περίεργα ρε παιδιά; ότι έκανες εσύ αλεξ έκανε και αυτή φίλε μου. Απλά αυτή το συνεχισε. Παντρευτηκατε μικροί, δεν κάνατε παιδιά και βαρεθήκατε. Λογικό μου φαίνεται. 15χρονια είναι μια ζωή. Είσαι φρικαρισμενος, θα σου περάσει όμως. Συνέχισε τη ζωή σου και άστη. Εκανε την επιλογή της.πηγαινε εσύ κάνε εξετάσεις να δεις αν είσαι οκ στο θέμα της γονιμότητας εφόσον επιθυμείς παιδιά κάποια στιγμή και προχωρα

----------


## Remedy

> Ωχ λάθος μου Νοέμβριο του 18 άρχισα να μιλάω,να το διορθώσω κιόλας.


οκ, αρα εσυ το ξεκινησες...
ενταξει βρε παιδι μου, λαθος ξελαθος οι αιτιες ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρες.
ειχατε προβληματα κι αντι να κατσετε να τα λυσετε οι δυο σας, εσυ το εριξες στο διαδικτυακο φλερτ για να ξεχνιεσαι και η απομακρυνση σας μεγαλωσε. ειδε και αποειδε και η συζυγος και αρχισε τα ιδια με σενα που τελικα της βγηκαν σε σχεση, ενω εσυ μιλας με μια στην αυστραλια...
προσπαθησε να της προτεινεις να το ξαναδειτε. να ξαναπροσπαθησετε να τα βρειτε.
αν ομως τα εχει καλοβρει με την νεα γνωριμια, δεν ξερω κατα ποσον θα ανταποκριθει.
κατι αλλο δεν βλεπω να μπορεις να κανεις.

ερωτηση: η υπογονιμοτητα για την οποια κανατε προσπαθειες, ηταν δικη σου η δικη της;

----------


## Alexis74

Η σχέση μας μαζί με το γάμο μας κράτησε 17 χρόνια 35 χρόνων εγώ όταν παντρεύτηκα,32 η σύζυγος μού.
Είναι πολύ πολύ δύσκολο να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου χωρίς να είμαι μαζί τής, όπου και να πάω λέω εδώ ήμουν με τη σύζυγό μου.. πίστεψε με δεν έχω πλέον σκοπό να προχωρήσω στην απόκτηση παιδιού με άλλη γυναίκα πλέον.

----------


## Remedy

> Η σχέση μας μαζί με το γάμο μας κράτησε 17 χρόνια 35 χρόνων εγώ όταν παντρεύτηκα,32 η σύζυγος μού.
> Είναι πολύ πολύ δύσκολο να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου χωρίς να είμαι μαζί τής, όπου και να πάω λέω εδώ ήμουν με τη σύζυγό μου.. πίστεψε με δεν έχω πλέον σκοπό να προχωρήσω στην απόκτηση παιδιού με άλλη γυναίκα πλέον.


το καταλαβαινω βρε παιδι μου, αλλα αν η απομακρυνση σας ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να βρει εναν αλλον συντροφο, τι αλλο μπορει να γινει;
δεν σου ειπα να κανεις παιδι με αλλη, ρωτησα αν ηταν δικο σου το προβλημα η δικο της.

----------


## Alexis74

Αυτή τι στιγμή είναι άλλος άνθρωπος τελείως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου μιλήσει ( βασικά έχει κόψει σχεδόν όλες της επαφές με τούς γονείς της και με τής αδερφές τής)
Όσο για το νέο φλερτ η γυναίκα μου είναι 42 και ο λεγαμενος 35 και παντρεμένος εδώ και δύο χρόνια..

----------


## Alexis74

Είχαμε και οι δύο πρόβλημα η σύζυγος "γερασμένα" ωάρια λόγο ρευματοειδούς αρθρίτιδας και εγώ χαμηλή κηνιτικοττα σπέρματος.

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτή τι στιγμή είναι άλλος άνθρωπος τελείως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου μιλήσει ( βασικά έχει κόψει σχεδόν όλες της επαφές με τούς γονείς της και με τής αδερφές τής)
> Όσο για το νέο φλερτ η γυναίκα μου είναι 42 και ο λεγαμενος 35 και παντρεμένος εδώ και δύο χρόνια..


το 35 δεν ειναι κανενα προβλημα. μην σου πω, οτι αντιθετα μπορει και να το θελει. το προβλημα ειναι το παντρεμενος...
ο θυμος της μας εξηγεις για ποιον λογο ειναι; για την διαδικτυακη σου σχεση;

----------


## Alexis74

Οχι έχει θυμό με όλο τον κόσμο που της λένε κάτσε και σκέψου, είχε τρελή αδυναμία στη μητέρα τής και έφτασε στο σημείο να την βρίσει το ίδιο και με τής αδερφές τής.
Δυστυχώς το μόνο άτομο που ακούει και συμβουλεύεται είναι μια φίλη τής με την οποία εγώ έχω μαλώσει και δεν μιλάμε εδώ και μήνες.
Να συμπληρώσω ότι η αδερφή της μίλησε με ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους γνωστούς τής τούς είπε τι έγινε και όλοι της είπαν ότι η αδερφή σου χρειάζεται βοήθεια..με λίγα λόγια της έχει γυρίσει το μυαλό ανάποδα ας πούμε

----------


## driveme

Αυτή το θελει το 35,η ουσία είναι ο 35αρης τι θέλει από μια 42..

----------


## Alexis74

Και με προβλήματα υγείας η σύζυγος μού,και όσο και αν την αγαπώ και θέλω να γυρίσει πίσω είναι δύσκολη η συμβίωση μαζί της.
Ναι μέν με αγαπούσε πολύ αλλά από την άλλη αν τής έφερνα αντιρρήσεις σε οτιδήποτε μαλώναμε και μου κρατούσε μούτρα για μέρες.. γενικά νευρικό άτομο.

----------


## Sonia

Νομίζω ότι η σχέση σας είχε πεθάνει προ πολλού και κάθεστε και προσπαθείτε να τα ρίξετε σε εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. Λογικό είναι να τσακωθεί με τους γύρω της αν της λένε π.χ. είσαι από πιτσιρίκα με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, είναι καλό παιδί, μη χαλάσεις τον γάμο σου, κάνεις τρέλες. Δεν γίνεται να της επιβάλουν πως αισθάνεται ούτε μπορούν να ξέρουν τι γίνεται στο σπίτι σας ή στο κεφάλι της. Αν υπάρχουν συνεχώς τσακωμοί και ο καθένας κάθεται με τις ώρες και καβλαντίζει στο ίντερνετ και κρύβεται πίσω από το δάχτυλό του, απλά προσωρινά επιβραδύνει το μεγάλο ξεκαθάρισμα και θολώνει την εικόνα. Ενώ έχει φύγει ήδη από το σπίτι και έχει μεγαλώσει η απόσταση μεταξύ σας, δεν έχω καταλάβει πως βάλατε μπροστά για παιδί. Το παιδί δεν λύνει τα προβλήματα, τα μεγαλώνει και τα περιπλέκει. Το ότι τώρα έχει άλλον είναι το λιγότερο, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό λάθη που οδήγησαν στο σήμερα. Εγώ το βλέπω τελειωμένη υπόθεση,συγγνώμη που στο λέω. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι την βλέπεις πραγματικά ερωτικά σαν σύντροφό σου κι όχι απλά ότι την αγαπάς σαν άνθρωπο, δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις την ρουτίνα σου και ότι δεν χτυπάνε οι ανασφάλειες για το αν θα κάνεις οικογένεια;
Αν βλέπεις ερωτικά τον σύντροφό σου και αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα, κοιτάς να τα λύσεις και να βελτιώσεις την καθημερινότητά σου, δεν κοιτάς να ξεφύγεις από αυτά και να αποσπάς την προσοχή σου σε άλλα πράγματα. Νομίζω ότι σας έχει τελειώσει απλά η γυναίκα σου το έχει παραδεχτεί ενώ εσύ όχι.
Απλά την γνώμη μου λέω.

----------


## Alexis74

Αν η σχέση μας είχε τελειώσει πρό πολλού γιατί επισκεφτηκαμε κέντρο για εξωσωματική το 2019?
Η ίδια είχε αναφέρει σε μία θεία μού περίπου 4-5 μήνες πρίν ότι θα μετακομίζαμε και τον Ιούνιο του 19 κανονίζαμε (με δική της πρωτοβουλία που θα πάμε διακοπές)
Όσο για το αν την βλέπω ερωτικά η όχι 17 χρόνια που είμαστε μαζί δεν άγγιξα ποτέ άλλη γυναίκα

----------


## elisabet

Η αλήθεια είναι πως πολλοί άνθρωποι πνιγμένοι στην καθημερινότητα και στην ρουτίνα δείχνουν έκπληκτοι με τον χωρισμό και δεν μπορούν να τον εξηγήσουν ενώ στην ουσία βρίσκονται σε νεκρές σχέσεις πολύ πριν έρθει το οριστικό τέλος.

Η γυναίκα σου για ποιο λόγο σου είπε ότι θέλει να χωρίσετε; Για ποια θέματα σε κατηγορεί και λες πως σχεδόν σε μισεί;

Το ότι δεν άγγιξες ποτέ ερωτικά άλλη γυναίκα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως νιώθεις ερωτικά για την γυναίκα σου. Εξάλλου το ότι μιλούσες για τόσο διάστημα με μια άλλη γυναίκα έστω κι αν ήταν στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου, κάτι δείχνει αυτό από μόνο του.

----------


## Alexis74

Την τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε μου είπε ότι χαθεί η εμπιστοσύνη της προς εμένα.. είπε επίσης ότι δεν έδειχνα ενδιαφέρον για τα προβλήματα της υγείας τής (μεγάλο ψέμα και το ξέρει και η ίδια)... και στήν αίτηση διαζυγίου που έχει κάνει λέει πράγματα που αν τα διαβάσει κάποιος θα πει αυτός πρέπει να είναι πολύ κακός άνθρωπος..

----------


## elisabet

> Την τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε μου είπε ότι χαθεί η εμπιστοσύνη της προς εμένα.. είπε επίσης ότι δεν έδειχνα ενδιαφέρον για τα προβλήματα της υγείας τής (μεγάλο ψέμα και το ξέρει και η ίδια)... και στήν αίτηση διαζυγίου που έχει κάνει λέει πράγματα που αν τα διαβάσει κάποιος θα πει αυτός πρέπει να είναι πολύ κακός άνθρωπος..


Η αίτηση διαζυγίου δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Εκεί αναλαμβάνουν δικηγόροι και γράφονται συνήθως τερατώδη ψέματα. 

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι τι λόγους σου έδωσε η ίδια για τον χωρισμό σας, όχι τώρα, όταν σου ανακοίνωσε πως θέλει να χωρίσετε. Δεν μπορεί να ξύπνησε μια μέρα και να σου είπε ότι χωρίζετε έτσι απλά χωρίς εξήγηση.

Αυτό που συμβαίνει συχνά φίλε μου είναι ο ένας να υποφέρει μέσα στην σχέση και ο άλλος να είναι τόσο απορροφημένος με άλλα θέματα πέρα της σχέσης που να μην το αντιλαμβάνεται.

¨Οταν μιλούσες με την άλλη είχατε καβγάδες; Η γυναίκα σου διαμαρτύρονταν για τον χρόνο που ξόδευες με την άλλη;

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι έχει θυμό με όλο τον κόσμο που της λένε κάτσε και σκέψου, είχε τρελή αδυναμία στη μητέρα τής και έφτασε στο σημείο να την βρίσει το ίδιο και με τής αδερφές τής.
> Δυστυχώς το μόνο άτομο που ακούει και συμβουλεύεται είναι μια φίλη τής με την οποία εγώ έχω μαλώσει και δεν μιλάμε εδώ και μήνες.
> Να συμπληρώσω ότι η αδερφή της μίλησε με ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους γνωστούς τής τούς είπε τι έγινε και όλοι της είπαν ότι η αδερφή σου χρειάζεται βοήθεια..με λίγα λόγια της έχει γυρίσει το μυαλό ανάποδα ας πούμε


οκ καταλαβα. αλλα μου λες γιατι θυμωνει με τους γυρω σας. προφανως γιατι την πιεζουν να τα ξαναβρειτε.
ΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ γιατι ειναι θυμωμενη; για την επικοινωνια με την αυστραλεζα;

----------


## Alexis74

Ναι δυστυχώς είχαμε καβγάδες και τώρα αν και είναι πλέον αργά αναγνωρίζω τα λάθη που έχω κάνει.
Επίσης δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω αναφέρει στο πόστ μου ότι είχε φύγει άλλες δύο φορές από το σπίτι αλλά μετά από κουβέντα που κάναμε επέστρεφε.
Ο λόγος που μου έχει πει είναι ότι πλέον δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη ( τουλάχιστον αυτό μου έχει πει)

----------


## Alexis74

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω γιατί έχει θυμώσει τόσο πολύ μαζί μού..

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι δυστυχώς είχαμε καβγάδες και τώρα αν και είναι πλέον αργά αναγνωρίζω τα λάθη που έχω κάνει.
> Επίσης δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω αναφέρει στο πόστ μου ότι είχε φύγει άλλες δύο φορές από το σπίτι αλλά μετά από κουβέντα που κάναμε επέστρεφε.
> Ο λόγος που μου έχει πει είναι ότι πλέον δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη ( τουλάχιστον αυτό μου έχει πει)


επομενως, ενω εφευγε παντα για τον ιδιο λογο, οταν ξαναγυριζε εσυ συνεχιζες τα ιδια, γι αυτο και ξαναεφευγε.

----------


## Alexis74

Κοίτα ναι μέν μιλούσα μαζί τής αλλά πολύ πολύ λιγότερο,και τίς πιο πολλές μέρες, όταν ήμουν σπίτι ίσως και καθόλου..το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι η σύζυγος μού πλέον ήταν αυτή που ήταν την περισσότερη ώρα με το κντ στο χέρι..

----------


## Remedy

> Κοίτα ναι μέν μιλούσα μαζί τής αλλά πολύ πολύ λιγότερο,και τίς πιο πολλές μέρες, όταν ήμουν σπίτι ίσως και καθόλου..το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι η σύζυγος μού πλέον ήταν αυτή που ήταν την περισσότερη ώρα με το κντ στο χέρι..


κοιτα, απ οτι βλεπω απο την ημερομηνιες, οταν αρχισε να φευγει απο το σπιτι, ειχε ηδη ξεκινησει τις συνομιλιες με τον αλλον, επομενως μαλλον καπου το τελειωσε μεσα της το μεταξυ σας και νομιζε οτι θα συνεχισει μονη η με τον αλλον.
οταν γυρισε, δεν της εδειξες οτι θα γινει και καμια μεγαλη αλλαγη, και εφυγε οριστικα.
τι να πω. αν ειναι ερωτευμενη και βρισκει ανταποκριση, δεν εχεις καμια ελπιδα σε αυτην την φαση. αν απογοητευθει, δεν ξερω.
ουτε επιχειρηματα εχεις, γιατι ενω την ξαναγυριζες, εσυ συνεχιζες τα ιδια...

το μονο που βλεπω ειναι να της αντιπροτεινεις να παρει τον χρονο της και να δειτε τι θα κανετε οταν ηρεμησει.
αν επιμενει στο διαζυγιο εδω και τωρα, δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να κανεις τπτ αλλο απο το να το παρεις αποφαση και να προσπαθησεις να συνεχισεις κι εσυ την ζωη σου.
αν καταφερετε να κανετε μια ηρεμη συζητηση, γιατι δεν την ρωτας τι προσδοκα απο τον παντρεμενο;
θεωρει οτι χωριζοντας θα συνεχισει μαζι του; πως;;

----------


## Alexis74

Πολύ πιθανό με βάση της ημερομηνίες να έχεις δίκιο.
Βέβαια δύο βδομάδες πριν καταθέσει την αίτηση διαζυγίου είχε πάει ξανά στο δικιγορο αλλά έκανε πίσω την τελευταία στιγμή ( μετά το έκανε βέβαια)
Χρόνο?
Πόσο χρόνο?
Τρείς μήνες λείπει πλέον από το σπίτι ????

----------


## elisabet

> Πολύ πιθανό με βάση της ημερομηνίες να έχεις δίκιο.
> Βέβαια δύο βδομάδες πριν καταθέσει την αίτηση διαζυγίου είχε πάει ξανά στο δικιγορο αλλά έκανε πίσω την τελευταία στιγμή ( μετά το έκανε βέβαια)
> Χρόνο?
> Πόσο χρόνο?
> Τρείς μήνες λείπει πλέον από το σπίτι ????


Έκανε πίσω γιατί προφανώς ούτε κι εκείνη δεν ήθελε να χωρίσει και αμφιταλαντευόταν. Αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε, αν είχε φύγει άλλες δυο φορές όπως λες και ξαναγυρνούσε και συ συνέχιζες στην κοσμάρα σου ...λογικό μετά να την χάσεις εντελώς.

Η μόνη σου ελπίδα είναι να μην τα βρει με τον καινούργιο και να επιστρέψει. Τώρα βέβαια κατά πόσο θα θες μια γυναίκα που θα ξέρεις ότι επέστρεψε όχι γιατί σε θέλει αλλά γιατί δεν τα βρήκε με τον άλλον...αυτό είναι προσωπικό σου θέμα.

----------


## aris45

φιλε μου απ οτι καταλαβα η γυναικα σου ερωτευτηκε αλλον αντρα και δυστυχως εβαλες και εσυ το χερακι σου.... μαλλον η σχεση σας ειχε πεθανει εδω και καιρο και ο 35ρης σταθηκε η αφορμη να παρει αυτη την αποφαση... τωρα αν θα το μετανοιωσει εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες!! και βασικα θα εξαρτηθει απο τη σχεση που εχει με τον μικροτερο!! οπως ειπωθηκε παραπανω μπορει να ξαναγυρισει αν φαει πορτα σπο τον αλλον... ξερω οτι δεν σε βαζει το σπιτι δεν σ ευχαριστει τιποτα και ηρεμεις μοναχα οταν εισαι μονος μεσα στις βαθειες σου σκεψεις!!! το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι ολα περνανε και θελουν το χρονο τους... σημερα σου φαινεται βουνο μετα απο καποιους μηνες βουναλακι και καποια στιγμη θα δεις και την πεδιαδα... προσεχε μονο μην σου μεινει μονιμη αυτη η μελαγχολια γιατι εχασες τη ζωη σου.... αργα και μικρα βηματα καθε φορα μεχρι να ξαναβγεις στην επιφανεια!!

----------


## Alexis74

Πφφφφ το θέμα είναι ότι την αγαπώ πολύ οπότε δύσκολα να μην την δεχθώ (αν γυρίσει ποτέ πίσω)

----------


## Alexis74

Τα τελευταία λόγια στο Μνμ σού είναι όλα τα λεφτά...σε ευχαριστώ πολύ aris45

----------


## aris45

εχω περασει διαζυγιο και ξερω πως ειναι.. οταν φτασεις τα 50 post θα σου στειλω πρωσοπικο μηνυμα για οδηγιες...

----------


## Remedy

> Πολύ πιθανό με βάση της ημερομηνίες να έχεις δίκιο.
> Βέβαια δύο βδομάδες πριν καταθέσει την αίτηση διαζυγίου είχε πάει ξανά στο δικιγορο αλλά έκανε πίσω την τελευταία στιγμή ( μετά το έκανε βέβαια)
> Χρόνο?
> Πόσο χρόνο?
> Τρείς μήνες λείπει πλέον από το σπίτι ????


δεν ειπα να αφησεις τον χρονο να περασει.
ειπα να συζητησεις ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ μηπως εχει νοημα να παγωσετε το διαζυγιο κι αφου ηρεμησετε και οι δυο να δειτε τι θ κανετε.
επισης να την ρωτησεις αν σκεφτεται να ειναι μονη της, γιατι ενας παντρεμενος ανδρας μαλλον δεν εχει σκοπο να ζει μαζι της.
επισης, καλο ειναι να αναλαβεις τις ευθυνες σου και να της πεις για τα λαθη σου και για το οτι εχεις μετανιωσει για την σταση σου, οτι φταις πολυ για την απομακρυνση σας, οτι οταν εκεινη διελυε τον οργανισμο της για να μπορεσετε να κανετε ενα παιδι, εσυ πετουσες αετο...
αληθεια, με την αυστραλεζα συνεχιζεται η επικοινωνια;

----------


## Alexis74

Έχω αναλάβει τής ευθύνες και της έχω ζητήσει συγνώμη πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, τηλεφωνικά, μέσω μεσεντζερ.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν "μουλαρωνει" για κάτι δεν κάνει πίσω εύκολα.
Με την Αυστραλέζα έχω κόψει τα πάντα εδώ και δύο μήνες περίπου.

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω αναλάβει τής ευθύνες και της έχω ζητήσει συγνώμη πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, τηλεφωνικά, μέσω μεσεντζερ.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν "μουλαρωνει" για κάτι δεν κάνει πίσω εύκολα.
> Με την Αυστραλέζα έχω κόψει τα πάντα εδώ και δύο μήνες περίπου.


το ξερει η γυναικα σου;

----------


## Alexis74

Ότι έχω κόψει με την Αυστραλέζα?
Ναι το ξέρει

----------


## aris45

δε νομιζω να ηταν το αιτιο η αυστραλεζα... βαθυτερα ηταν τα αιτια και η αυστραλεζα η αφορμη... επισης οσο πιεζεις τη γυναικα σου τοσο θ απομακρυνεται...

----------


## Alexis74

Μπορεί.. αλλά αν δε θές να είσαι μαζί με κάποιον άνθρωπο για ποίο λόγο,να μπείς σε διαδικασία εξωσωματικής δύο φορές?

----------


## elisabet

> Μπορεί.. αλλά αν δε θές να είσαι μαζί με κάποιον άνθρωπο για ποίο λόγο,να μπείς σε διαδικασία εξωσωματικής δύο φορές?


Γιατί πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι και γυναίκες ειδικότερα, όταν βρίσκονται σε μια σχέση που δεν τους ικανοποιεί, πιστεύουν βλακωδώς ότι τα πράγματα θα φτιάξουν αν έρθει ενα παιδί. Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο.

Έπειτα η ανάγκη της για να αποκτήσει παιδί μπορεί να είναι άσχετη από σένα. Μπορεί να θεώρησε ότι τώρα μαζί σου είναι η ευκαιρία να το κάνει γιατί μεγαλώνει πχ (δεν θυμάμαι πόσο χρονών είναι η γυναίκα σου αλλά πολλές γυναίκες τρώνε αυτή την φρίκη από σχετικά μικρή ηλικία).

Ίσως απογοητεύτηκε κι από αυτό, αφού είδε ότι δεν έμενε έγκυος και κάπως έτσι έφτασε να πάρει την απόφαση να χωρίσετε οριστικά.

----------


## george1520

Επειδή λίγο χάθηκα. Η γυναίκα σου έφευγε. Επέστρεφε και εσύ ακόμη μιλούσες με την άλλη; γιατί τώρα η γυναίκα σου από το σπίτι έχει φύγει εδώ και 3 μήνες. Άρα όσο η γυναίκα σου επέστρεφε εσύ ακόμη το βιολί σου με την άλλη; εε λογικό ρε φίλε να αλλάξει κι αυτή μουσικό όργανο.

----------


## aris45

> Μπορεί.. αλλά αν δε θές να είσαι μαζί με κάποιον άνθρωπο για ποίο λόγο,να μπείς σε διαδικασία εξωσωματικής δύο φορές?


αυτο που ειπε η Ελισαβετ... θεωρουν οτι το παιδι θα σωσει την κατασταση!!

----------


## aris45

Το κακο ειναι οτι ακομα δεν το εχεις συνειδητοποιησει και θεωρεις οτι κατι θα γινει και θα επιστρεψει.. εισαι ακομα στο σταδιο της αρνησης!!!! εχεις πολυ δρομο ακομα....

----------


## george1520

Άρη μαρεσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι.. Για τους άλλους.. Για σένα ομωςςς.. Αλλά έτσι γίνεται. Για τους άλλους δίνουμε τις καλύτερες συμβουλές. Στα δικά μας δεν θέλουμε να δούμε την αλήθεια

----------


## aris45

το θεμα ειναι να μπορεις να βοηθησεις και οχι να κρινεις!!! ειδικα στο θεμα διαζυγιου γνωριζω αρκετα πραγματα που μπορω να βοηθησω!

----------


## george1520

> το θεμα ειναι να μπορεις να βοηθησεις και οχι να κρινεις!!! ειδικα στο θεμα διαζυγιου γνωριζω αρκετα πραγματα που μπορω να βοηθησω!


Δεν κρίνεις. Ούτε εγώ.. Ούτε κανένας.. Απλά είναι εύκολο μας να λέμε συμβουλές αλλά στην ζωή μας μπορεί και να μην τα καταφέρνουμε. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε έτσι... Αν έχεις καποια εξέλιξη στείλε μου για να μην χαλάμε το θέμα του φίλου μας.

----------


## aris45

οταν εισαι σε συναισθηματικη φορτιση δεν βλεπεις καθαρα.. δυστυχως στραβωνεσαι... οπως εγω ετσι και ο αλεξης οπως και ολος ο κοσμος που ειναι σε παρομοια κατασταση, υπερνικα το συναισθημα τη λογικη, και καλο ειναι ανθρωποι που εχουν ιδια βιωματα να βοηθαει ο ενας τον αλλον...

----------


## george1520

> οταν εισαι σε συναισθηματικη φορτιση δεν βλεπεις καθαρα.. δυστυχως στραβωνεσαι... οπως εγω ετσι και ο αλεξης οπως και ολος ο κοσμος που ειναι σε παρομοια κατασταση, υπερνικα το συναισθημα τη λογικη, και καλο ειναι ανθρωποι που εχουν ιδια βιωματα να βοηθαει ο ενας τον αλλον...



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Γιατί με την συζήτηση και στην προσπάθεια να βοηθήσεις τον άλλον αρχίζεις και βλέπεις και το δικό σου θέμα πιο καθαρά. Το έχω δει αυτό από την μέρα που γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## aris45

Αλεξη οτι θελεις μπορεις να με ρωτησεις για την κατασταση σου και να σου λυσω καθε απορια, εχω περασει τα ιδια πριν καποια χρονια

----------


## Alexis74

@George 1520 η γυναίκα μου επέστρεφε και εγώ πλέον μιλούσα μαζί τής ελάχιστα το της μίλησαν και κοινοί γνωστοί μας και ελπίζω ότι κατάλαβε ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα

----------


## Alexis74

Εννοείται αυτό ,δεν πιστεύω ότι θα ζήσω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μού χωρίς να είμαι μαζί τής.

----------


## Alexis74

> Αλεξη οτι θελεις μπορεις να με ρωτησεις για την κατασταση σου και να σου λυσω καθε απορια, εχω περασει τα ιδια πριν καποια χρονια


Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... πολλά συναισθήματα μαζεμένα, μίσος, θυμός, αλλά την αγαπώ και μάλιστα πολύ.

----------


## aris45

> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... πολλά συναισθήματα μαζεμένα, μίσος, θυμός, αλλά την αγαπώ και μάλιστα πολύ.


εχω να σου πω πολλα αλλα καλυτερο θα ηταν σε προσωπικο μηνυμα!

----------


## Alexis74

> εχω να σου πω πολλα αλλα καλυτερο θα ηταν σε προσωπικο μηνυμα!


Πώς γίνεται αυτό δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## aris45

> Πώς γίνεται αυτό δεν έχω ιδέα.


πηγαινε στις σημειωσεις και ενεργοποιεισαι να λαμβανεις μηνυματα

----------


## aris45

μπορει να ειναι και στο ρυθμισεις για δες,,

----------


## aris45

το εψαξες? αν και σιγουρο ειναι οταν φτασεις στα 50 μηνυματα θα μπορεις και να στελνεις και να λαμβανεις!!

----------


## Xfactor

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> Το όνομα μου είναι Αλέξης και θέλω και εγώ να διηγηθώ την ιστορία μου.
> Το 2002 γνώρισα μια κοπέλα με την οποία παντρευτηκαμε το 2009.η σχέση μας σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν αρκετά καλή, καλή ερωτική ζωή μέτρια τα οικονομικά μας, αλλά πάντα υπήρχε αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη και πάντα στήριζε ο ένας τον άλλον.
> Τα πρώτα σύννεφα εμφανίστηκαν το Νοέμβρη του 18 όταν σε μία σελίδα που έχω στο fb γνώρισα μία κοπέλα που μένει στην Αυστραλία και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε αρκετά.η γυναίκα μου το ήξερε και μιλούσαν και οι δύο τούς ( δεν είχα να κρύψω κάτι).
> Από το 2019 τα προβλήματα αρχίσαν να μεγαλώνουν και η γυναίκα μου έφυγε δυο φορές από το σπίτι.την πρώτη φορά για δέκα μέρες περίπου και την δεύτερη για δύο μήνες.και τής δύο φορές γύρισε σπίτι έπειτα από δική μου πρωτοβουλία.
> Τον Αύγουστο του 19 έφυγε πάλι και παρότι προσπάθησα να την φέρω πίσω δεν το κατάφερα.εδω και ένα μήνα περίπου ζεί στην Αθήνα σε μία θεία τής ενώ λίγες μέρες πριν μου ήρθε η αίτηση διαζυγίου (έχασα τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μού).οι συγγενείς γονείς τής και αδερφές τής μου λένε ότι πλέον δεν την αναγνωρίζουν ( πολύ επιθετική με όλους).
> Τελικά έμαθα ότι έχει συναψυ σχέση με ένα Άντρα 7 χρόνια μικρότερο τής η γυναίκα μου 42 αυτός 35(παντρεμένος και αυτός).
> Είμαι απελπισμένος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... πάω σε ψυχολόγο δεν έχω δεί καμία βελτίωση,και πλέον εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω καταφύγει σε ηρεμιστικά χάπια τα οποία όμως δεν με βοηθούν καθόλου.εχω χάσει πολύ βάρος, έφυγα από το σπίτι που μέναμε μαζί,δεν έχω όρεξη πλέον για τίποτα.δεν θέλω τη ζωή μου αν δεν είμαστε μαζί.να αναφέρω επίσης ότι τον Οκτώβριο του 18 κάναμε μια αποτυχημένη εξωσωματική,ενώ το Μάρτη του 19 πήγαμε και ρωτήσαμε και σε ένα άλλο κέντρο.επισης το καλοκαίρι του 19 μετά από δική της επιθυμία θα αλλάζαμε σπίτι δηλαδή σχεδιάζαμε το μέλλον μας.
> Έχω χάσει την όρεξη για ζωή, έχω κλειστεί στον εαυτό μού,και πλέον μόνο μεσα στο σπίτι Νοιώθω ασφαλής.στο πίσω μέρος τού μυαλού μου σκεφτομαι πάντα ότι θα γυρίσει κοντά μού..δεν μπορώ και δε θέλω να ζήσω μακριά τής...
> ...


Η ζωη δεν τελειωνει σε μια αγαπη..Ενταξει ησασταν πολυ καιρο μαζι , κοιτα να παρεις τον χρονο σου και να συνεχισεις...
Και βεβαια να δεις τα λαθη σου στην σχεση με την γυναικα σου π εκανες....
Το να ειστε σπιτι και να τσαταρεις με μια αγνωστη απο την αυστραλια μπροστα στην γυναικα σου, ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ.

----------


## Alexis74

> Η ζωη δεν τελειωνει σε μια αγαπη..Ενταξει ησασταν πολυ καιρο μαζι , κοιτα να παρεις τον χρονο σου και να συνεχισεις...
> Και βεβαια να δεις τα λαθη σου στην σχεση με την γυναικα σου π εκανες....
> Το να ειστε σπιτι και να τσαταρεις με μια αγνωστη απο την αυστραλια μπροστα στην γυναικα σου, ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ.


Το ξέρω ότι ήταν τεράστιο σφάλμα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να γυρίσω το χρόνο πίσω ώστε να το διορθώσω..

----------


## Alexis74

> το εψαξες? αν και σιγουρο ειναι οταν φτασεις στα 50 μηνυματα θα μπορεις και να στελνεις και να λαμβανεις!!


Νομίζω πώς το κατάφερα...

----------


## george1520

Είσαι στα 31 μηνύματα. Πρέπει να γράψεις 50 ποστ για να μπορείς να στέλνεις ή να λαμβάνεις μηνύματα..

Τι έχεις προγραμματίσει για σήμερα; έχεις βάλει δραστηριότητες στο πρόγραμμα για να απασχολεις το μυαλό σου;

----------


## Alexis74

> Είσαι στα 31 μηνύματα. Πρέπει να γράψεις 50 ποστ για να μπορείς να στέλνεις ή να λαμβάνεις μηνύματα..
> 
> Τι έχεις προγραμματίσει για σήμερα; έχεις βάλει δραστηριότητες στο πρόγραμμα για να απασχολεις το μυαλό σου;


Δυστυχώς σήμερα είναι δύσκολη μέρα (τα γενέθλια μού) και το μυαλό μου είναι συνεχώς 1,2,3,4,5 κλπ χρόνια πρίν πού τα περνούσα μαζί με τη "γυναίκα" μού

----------


## george1520

Χρόνια πολλά φίλε μου. Με υγεία και ότι άλλο επιθυμείς. Αν θες όντως να κάνεις κάτι. Το μόνο που μπορείς είναι να της πεις ακριβώς τι σκέφτεσαι, τι έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα και τι αισθάνεσαι. Χωρίς κλάματα και υστερίες και μετά απλά δώσε της χρόνο. Δεν μπορείς κάτι άλλο να κάνεις. Γέμισε την μέρα σου και το μυαλό δεν θα σκέφτεται.. Κανόνισε κάποια έξοδο με φίλους, μην μείνεις σπίτι.

----------


## Alexis74

> Χρόνια πολλά φίλε μου. Με υγεία και ότι άλλο επιθυμείς. Αν θες όντως να κάνεις κάτι. Το μόνο που μπορείς είναι να της πεις ακριβώς τι σκέφτεσαι, τι έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα και τι αισθάνεσαι. Χωρίς κλάματα και υστερίες και μετά απλά δώσε της χρόνο. Δεν μπορείς κάτι άλλο να κάνεις. Γέμισε την μέρα σου και το μυαλό δεν θα σκέφτεται.. Κανόνισε κάποια έξοδο με φίλους, μην μείνεις σπίτι.


Της τα έχω πει όλα φίλε μου (όσα πρόλαβα δλδ) επειδή δεν με άφησε να μιλήσω και πολύ..
Δυστυχώς το σπίτι πλέον είναι το μόνο μέρος που μου προσφέρει "ασφάλεια" ας πούμε... όπου και να πάω στην πόλη (επαρχία) έχω παντού αναμνήσεις δρόμους, μαγαζιά κλπ

----------


## aris45

καλησπερα Αλεξη και χρονια πολλα!! αληθεια εχεις φιλους να βγαινεις? δεν ξερω αν μενεις σε μεγαλη η μικρη πολη.. οι μικρες πολεις εχουν μεγαλο θεμα...

----------


## Alexis74

> καλησπερα Αλεξη και χρονια πολλα!! αληθεια εχεις φιλους να βγαινεις? δεν ξερω αν μενεις σε μεγαλη η μικρη πολη.. οι μικρες πολεις εχουν μεγαλο θεμα...


Καλησπέρα φίλε μού.. επαρχία με πόλη 70000 κατοίκους περίπου, φίλους ναι λίγους και καλούς κάθε μέρα με περνούν τηλ.και με στηρίζουν δόξα τό Θεό..το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εγώ δε θέλω να βγω έξω

----------


## aris45

Μην σε αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν θελεις να βγεις εξω.. ειναι ενα κομματι της διαδικασιας και εγω το ειχα περασει 5-6 μηνες μεσα στο σπιτι, θα δεις οτι σιγα σιγα θα θελεις απο μονος σου να βγεις, ισως στην αρχη σε αλλες διπλανες πολεις οπου δεν θα υπαρχουν γνωστοι η κατι που θα σου θυμιζει το γεγονος.... ενα μονο να σκεφτεσαι οτι καποια στιγμη θα περασει!!!

----------


## Alexis74

> Μην σε αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν θελεις να βγεις εξω.. ειναι ενα κομματι της διαδικασιας και εγω το ειχα περασει 5-6 μηνες μεσα στο σπιτι, θα δεις οτι σιγα σιγα θα θελεις απο μονος σου να βγεις, ισως στην αρχη σε αλλες διπλανες πολεις οπου δεν θα υπαρχουν γνωστοι η κατι που θα σου θυμιζει το γεγονος.... ενα μονο να σκεφτεσαι οτι καποια στιγμη θα περασει!!!


5-6 μήνες?
Τόσο πολύ?
Μέχρι το δικαστήριο δλδ το οποίο έχει οριστεί τόν Μάιο..

----------


## aris45

καλημερα εμενα τοσο μου πηρε για ν αρχισω να βγαινω εξω κανονικα, ευχομαι να σου παρει λιγοτερο, βεβαια καθε υποθεση ειναι διαφορετικη και πολυπαραγοντικη

----------


## Dxr

Φίλε μου μια από τα ίδια περνάω με εσένα. (δες τα posts μου και θα καταλαβεις). Εντάξει όχι 17 χρόνια γάμου σαν εσένα αλλά 7. Γενικά εμείς οι άντρες πετάμε χαρταετό και δεν τα πιάνουμε τα μηνύματα.

Στην αρχή μου έλεγε να βγούμε με τις φίλες της έξω, ήξερε ότι δεν γουστάρω με αυτές γιατί δεν μπορώ να ακούω παπαριες για χτενίσματα και τέτοια. Οπότε τη λέω βγες εσύ με τις φίλες σου σου έχω εμπιστοσύνη (τέτοιος μαλακάς ήμουν) γιατί άμα είναι να μην έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στο άλλον θα σε φάνε οι σκέψεις.

Μετά από καίρο μου πετάει ότι θέλει να χωρίσουμε γιατί δεν νιωθει κάτι ε ωκαναμε και σεξ και όλα, λέω πάει το χει χασει. Έλα όμως που η κυρία είχε ήδη κανονίσει σχέση και για αυτό ήθελε να χωρίσει, ατιμια κατά την γνώμη μου, γιατί άμα δεν με γουστάρεις χώρισε και πήγαινε φάε τα σκατα, όχι καβατζωνεσαι με γκομενο και μετά σου πετάει μια πιπα ότι γαμος μας έχει κάνει τον κύκλο του.

Τώρα για να σου δώσω μια αναλαμπή αισιοδοξίας θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι μάλλον γλίτωσες από έναν τοξικό γάμο, όπως και εγώ εννοείτε, τώρα δεν το καταλαβαίνεις σιγά σιγά ομως θα τα δεις ξεκάθαρα και θα με καταλάβεις.

Εγώ ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω τον εαυτό μου, και είναι πολύ ωραίο συναίσθημα να με ξανανακάλυπτω. Θέλει χρόνο, εγώ έχω και 3 παιδιά σκέψου, οπότε πρέπει γρήγορα να συνέλθω γιατί δεν με παίρνει.

Ότι θες εδώ είμαστε να βοηθησουμε και να βοηθηθουμε και εμείς. 


> Μπορεί.. αλλά αν δε θές να είσαι μαζί με κάποιον άνθρωπο για ποίο λόγο,να μπείς σε διαδικασία εξωσωματικής δύο φορές?

----------


## Alexis74

> Φίλε μου μια από τα ίδια περνάω με εσένα. (δες τα posts μου και θα καταλαβεις). Εντάξει όχι 17 χρόνια γάμου σαν εσένα αλλά 7. Γενικά εμείς οι άντρες πετάμε χαρταετό και δεν τα πιάνουμε τα μηνύματα.
> 
> Στην αρχή μου έλεγε να βγούμε με τις φίλες της έξω, ήξερε ότι δεν γουστάρω με αυτές γιατί δεν μπορώ να ακούω παπαριες για χτενίσματα και τέτοια. Οπότε τη λέω βγες εσύ με τις φίλες σου σου έχω εμπιστοσύνη (τέτοιος μαλακάς ήμουν) γιατί άμα είναι να μην έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στο άλλον θα σε φάνε οι σκέψεις.
> 
> Μετά από καίρο μου πετάει ότι θέλει να χωρίσουμε γιατί δεν νιωθει κάτι ε ωκαναμε και σεξ και όλα, λέω πάει το χει χασει. Έλα όμως που η κυρία είχε ήδη κανονίσει σχέση και για αυτό ήθελε να χωρίσει, ατιμια κατά την γνώμη μου, γιατί άμα δεν με γουστάρεις χώρισε και πήγαινε φάε τα σκατα, όχι καβατζωνεσαι με γκομενο και μετά σου πετάει μια πιπα ότι γαμος μας έχει κάνει τον κύκλο του.
> 
> Τώρα για να σου δώσω μια αναλαμπή αισιοδοξίας θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι μάλλον γλίτωσες από έναν τοξικό γάμο, όπως και εγώ εννοείτε, τώρα δεν το καταλαβαίνεις σιγά σιγά ομως θα τα δεις ξεκάθαρα και θα με καταλάβεις.
> 
> Εγώ ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω τον εαυτό μου, και είναι πολύ ωραίο συναίσθημα να με ξανανακάλυπτω. Θέλει χρόνο, εγώ έχω και 3 παιδιά σκέψου, οπότε πρέπει γρήγορα να συνέλθω γιατί δεν με παίρνει.
> ...


Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να το δεχθώ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι θα γίνει,και θα γυρίσει πίσω ..

----------


## Dxr

Είσαι στο στάδιο της άρνησης, μόνο αν το δεις σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής θα δεις τα λάθη σου και τα λάθη της.

Αστην να φύγει, εάν την πιέζεις είναι χειροτερα ξεφτιλιζεσαι και χάνεις την αξιοπρέπεια σου, έτσι δεν κερδίζεις την γυναίκα σου πίσω.

Δείξε αδιαφορία και πάνω από όλα ότι είσαι καλά, αλλά προς θεού μην πας την παρακαλάς, δεν ξέρω κανένα που να έπεσε στο πάτωμα να παρακαλούσε την γυναίκα του να τα ξαναβρούν και το μόνο που κατάφερνε ήταν να απομακρυνθεί περισσότερο.

Φτιάξε την ζωή σου σιγά σιγά, πρώτα βρες και ξαναγαπησε τον εαυτό γιατί μέσα στον γάμο παυουμε να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας για να είμαστε αρεστοί στον άλλο.

Εάν είναι να είστε μαζι θα είστε, απλά το θέμα είναι ότι θα θες?

Γιατί μπορεί και εσύ να ήσουν λίγο τρόμπας, sorry για την έκφραση, που χαριεντιζοσουν στο Facebook με την Αυστραλέζα μπροστά της, αλλά και αυτή να συνάψει σχέση με παντρεμένο έλεος!!

Έχει και αυτή τις ανασφάλειες της οπότε θέλει σκέψη το πράγμα. Τώρα όσον αφορά το τέλειο σεξ που κάνουμε όλοι μάλλον έχουμε μαύρα μεσάνυχτα!!

Αυτά τα ολίγα προς το παρόν. 


> Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να το δεχθώ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι θα γίνει,και θα γυρίσει πίσω ..

----------


## Dxr

Πάντως αυτά τα κωλο fb, Instagram και δεν συμμαζεύεται έχουν κλείσει πολλά σπίτια, βέβαια όπου υπάρχει καπνος υπάρχει και φωτια, οπότε όταν φτάνεις σε σημείο να πιστεύεις ότι το σπίτι σου γέμισε καπνό, τότε δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι ήδη έχεις καεί.

Τι εύκολο πάντως να συμβουλεύω τους άλλους, να δω εμένα ποιος θα με συμβουλέψει

----------


## Alexis74

> Πάντως αυτά τα κωλο fb, Instagram και δεν συμμαζεύεται έχουν κλείσει πολλά σπίτια, βέβαια όπου υπάρχει καπνος υπάρχει και φωτια, οπότε όταν φτάνεις σε σημείο να πιστεύεις ότι το σπίτι σου γέμισε καπνό, τότε δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι ήδη έχεις καεί.
> 
> Τι εύκολο πάντως να συμβουλεύω τους άλλους, να δω εμένα ποιος θα με συμβουλέψει


Προβλήματα και εσύ ε?

----------


## Dxr

Σαν και εσένα ακριβώς, και εγώ ζω σε μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη, δεν έχω όρεξη να βγω έξω, το έχω ρίξει στην ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ και εκδρομες στην φύση να ακούω μόνο τα πουλιά για να μην σκεφτομαι

----------


## Alexis74

> Σαν και εσένα ακριβώς, και εγώ ζω σε μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη, δεν έχω όρεξη να βγω έξω, το έχω ρίξει στην ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ και εκδρομες στην φύση να ακούω μόνο τα πουλιά για να μην σκεφτομαι


Ωραία περνάμε...

----------


## Dxr

Κοίταξε τον εαυτό σου και μην σκέφτεσαι την γυναίκα σου.

Πολλές φορές αν δε γνωρίσεις κάτι άλλο δεν εκτιμάς αυτό που είχες και έχασες.

----------


## aris45

οπως σου ειπε και ο DXr εισαι στο σταδιο της αρνησης... και προσπαθησε να μην μεινεις εκει για πολυ, ξερω οτι θεωρεις οτι θα το μετανοιωσει οτι θ αλλαξει οτι θα σκεφτει οτι οτι οτι.... και δυστυχως τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν γινεται τιποτα.. οσο πιο γρηγορα το συνειδητοποιησεις τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα το χωνεψεις... αλλοι μενουν σ αυτο το σταδιο ακομα και χρονο, ευχομαι για το δικο σου καλο να το περασεις γρηγορα, για παραδειγμα εμενα μου πηρε 5-6 μηνες

----------


## Dxr

Ότι θα καταλάβει ότι έκανε μαλάκια είναι σίγουρο, όπως και ότι θα έρθει και θα σε παρακαλάει να τα ξαναβρείτε μόλις την παρατήσει άλλος γιατί να είσαι σίγουρος θα την χαρεί και μετά θα την παρατήσει.

Το θέμα είναι εσύ τι θα κάνεις?

Προσωπικά εγώ θα την έκλεινα την πόρτα στα μούτρα γιατί μου απέδειξε ότι είναι λίγη σαν άνθρωπος και στην πρώτη δυσκολία κολλωσε, τι θα γίνει οταν θα έρθουν ποιο δύσκολα, πως θα εμπιστευτείς ξανά μια τέτοια γυναίκα?

Δεν σου αξίζει φίλε μου, είσαι για κάτι πολύ καλύτερο και ισάξιο με εσένα.

Προχώρα και μην κοιτάς πίσω, γιατί εάν το κάνεις απλά σπαταλας χρονο από μια άλλη γνωριμία η οποία μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερη μπορεί και όχι, ο χρόνος όμως είναι πολύτιμος γιατί ζούμε μόνο μια φορά.

----------


## Alexis74

> Ότι θα καταλάβει ότι έκανε μαλάκια είναι σίγουρο, όπως και ότι θα έρθει και θα σε παρακαλάει να τα ξαναβρείτε μόλις την παρατήσει άλλος γιατί να είσαι σίγουρος θα την χαρεί και μετά θα την παρατήσει.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι εσύ τι θα κάνεις?
> 
> Προσωπικά εγώ θα την έκλεινα την πόρτα στα μούτρα γιατί μου απέδειξε ότι είναι λίγη σαν άνθρωπος και στην πρώτη δυσκολία κολλωσε, τι θα γίνει οταν θα έρθουν ποιο δύσκολα, πως θα εμπιστευτείς ξανά μια τέτοια γυναίκα?
> 
> Δεν σου αξίζει φίλε μου, είσαι για κάτι πολύ καλύτερο και ισάξιο με εσένα.
> 
> Προχώρα και μην κοιτάς πίσω, γιατί εάν το κάνεις απλά σπαταλας χρονο από μια άλλη γνωριμία η οποία μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερη μπορεί και όχι, ο χρόνος όμως είναι πολύτιμος γιατί ζούμε μόνο μια φορά.


 Αν γίνει αυτό που λες φίλε μού και κάποια στιγμή γυρίσει πίσω,δεν έχω ιδέα τι θα κάνω..

----------


## fanh

Φιλε alexi να σου πω οτι καταλαβαινω απολυτα τα συναισθηματα σου. Ισως πρεπει να σκεφτεις αν αυτο που σου λειπει και δεν μπορειςνα ζησεις ειναι η γυναικα σαν προσωπο η ολα αυτα που κανατε μαζι και ζησατε μαζι. Ισως αυτο σε βοηθήσει να ξεκαθαρισεις κατι.

----------


## Dxr

Μάλλον είναι η συνήθεια και η καθημερινότητα που έχεις με τον άλλον.

Από αυτό είναι δύσκολο να απαγκιστρωθεις, φοβάσαι την ανατροπή της ρουτίνας, αλλά όλα είναι μες στο μυαλό σου, πρέπει να υπέρνικήσεις τον φόβο πρώτα μέσα στο μυαλό και μετά στην πραγματική ζωή.

----------


## fanh

Ακριβώς. και γιατι να μην εχεις μια καθημερινοτητα και μια ρουτινα με εναν ανθρωπο που μοιραζεσαι ωραιες στιγμες και περνας ομορφα

----------


## Σπουργίτι

Απλά, όταν τσιλιμπουρδίζετε πρέπει ν αναλαμβάνετε τις ευθύνες σας οι άντρες. 

Dxr, μην είσαι τόσο σιγουρος πως θα γυρίσει, κάποιες έχουν αξιοπρέπεια.

----------


## driveme

Διάβασα όλα αυτά που γράψατε και έχω μια απορία.. Όταν λέτε ότι θα την συγχωρουσα αν γυρνούσε πίσω, πως μπορείτε να το κάνετε; θέλω να πω οκ, καταλαβαίνω την συνήθεια των χρόνων, το γάμο, τα παιδιά που έχετε κάνει κτλ.. Αλλά αυτό το θα τη συγχωρουσα επειδή την αγαπώ ειλικρινά ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω. Μήπως είναι απλά θέμα συνήθειας τελικά;

----------


## fanh

Αυτό το λέει κάποιος το πρώτο καιρό που έχει χωρίσει γιατί στην άρνηση να δεχτεί το γεγονός λέει συγχωρώ, δέχομαι και ανέχομαι πράγματα για να το ανατρέψει και να γίνουν όλα οπως παλιά. Με τον καιρό όμως αποστασιοποιείσαι και βλέπεις τα πράγματα διαφορετικά οπότε και δεν συγχωρείς τίποτα.

----------


## Dxr

Αγαπητό σπουργίτι,

Σκιαηραφησα την συγκεκριμένη, άλλες ναι έχουν αξιοπρέπεια και σίγουρα δεν γυρνάνε. 


> Απλά, όταν τσιλιμπουρδίζετε πρέπει ν αναλαμβάνετε τις ευθύνες σας οι άντρες. 
> 
> Dxr, μην είσαι τόσο σιγουρος πως θα γυρίσει, κάποιες έχουν αξιοπρέπεια.

----------


## Dxr

Και γιατί δεν λέτε στον άνθρωπο το ποιο απλό πράγμα.

Once a cheater, always a cheater.

Είναι σίγουρο ότι μετά από λίγα χρονία πάλι θα του την κάνει η κοπέλα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σίγουρα δε μπορώ να μπω στη θέση σου αλλά εφόσον η γυναίκα σου έκανε μια άλλη σχέση απλά αστή να φύγει.Και πίσω να γυρνούσε η σχέση σας δε θα ήταν ποτέ όπως πριν.Μη σκεφτείς να κάνεις κάτι εκδικητικά θα χάσεις το οποίο δίκιο σου.Καλως ή κακώς αυτα είναι πράγματα που συμβαίνουν.

----------


## Σπουργίτι

> Αγαπητό σπουργίτι,
> 
> Σκιαηραφησα την συγκεκριμένη, άλλες ναι έχουν αξιοπρέπεια και σίγουρα δεν γυρνάνε.


Αυτό σου λεω, πως ξέρεις ότι η συγκεκριμένη ΔΕΝ θα έχει αξιοπρέπεια? 

Ο θεματοθέτης ήθελε φλερτ με την αυστραλέζα.
Εμένα αν ο δικοςμου μιλουσε με άλλη και κολακευότανε και του έδινα 2-3 ευκαιρίες κιολας ( που και αυτή του έδωσε, γυρναγε πίσω στο σπίτι και αυτος συνέχιζε με την αυστραλέζα απλά σε πιο ήπιους ρυθμους ).... σιγά μην καθόμουνα να επαναλαμβάνω τα ιδια και τα ίδια. 

Οπότε και εγώ ή σχέση με αλλον θα έκανα, ή θα έμενα μόνη μου να ηρεμήσω και γεια σας ! Ούτε καν θα γυρναγα να τον ξανακοιτάξω, δεν υπάρχει πιο ξενερωτικο πραγμα , άπό το να δίνεις ευκαιρίες και να συνεχιζουν το ίδιο βιολι. 
Ο θεματοθέτης την έδιωξε.

Δικαίωμά του να φλερτάρει με αυστραλέζες, δικαιωμα της να ξενερώσει.

----------


## Remedy

> Και γιατί δεν λέτε στον άνθρωπο το ποιο απλό πράγμα.
> 
> Once a cheater, always a cheater.
> 
> Είναι σίγουρο ότι μετά από λίγα χρονία πάλι θα του την κάνει η κοπέλα.


Ποιος ειναι ο τσιτερ στο παραδειγμα σου; αυτος ή η γυναικα του; γιατι απ οτι καταλαβα εκεινος ξεκινησε το τσιλιμπουρδισμα και δεν το τελειωνε. Γιατι να μην κανει κι αυτη το ιδιο;

----------


## Σπουργίτι

> Ποιος ειναι ο τσιτερ στο παραδειγμα σου; αυτος ή η γυναικα του; γιατι απ οτι καταλαβα εκεινος ξεκινησε το τσιλιμπουρδισμα και δεν το τελειωνε. Γιατι να μην κανει κι αυτη το ιδιο;


Α ρε ρεμεντυ, για ακόμη μια φορά ταυτιζομαι μ αυτα που γραφεις!

----------


## Xfactor

> Αν γίνει αυτό που λες φίλε μού και κάποια στιγμή γυρίσει πίσω,δεν έχω ιδέα τι θα κάνω..


Συμφωνω με τον DXR...
Προχωρα εφταιξες αλλα αυτη στα φορεσε, ξεγραψε την....
Θα βρεις σιγουρα καλυτερη.

Θα με πεις κακο, αλλα εχει και ρευματοειδη αρθριτιδα...σκεψου το μελλον...

----------


## Dxr

Κάτσε ρε συ, ο άλλος απλά μίλησε στο fb με μι Αυστραλέζα, και η άλλη τον παράτησε για κάποιον παντρεμένο, τι συγκρίνουμε για να καταλάβω! 


> Ποιος ειναι ο τσιτερ στο παραδειγμα σου; αυτος ή η γυναικα του; γιατι απ οτι καταλαβα εκεινος ξεκινησε το τσιλιμπουρδισμα και δεν το τελειωνε. Γιατι να μην κανει κι αυτη το ιδιο;

----------


## Remedy

> Κάτσε ρε συ, ο άλλος απλά μίλησε στο fb με μι Αυστραλέζα, και η άλλη τον παράτησε για κάποιον παντρεμένο, τι συγκρίνουμε για να καταλάβω!


αν η αυστραλεζα ηταν στην ελλαδα, θα παρεμενε μονο διαδικτυακη;;;
δεν "μιλησε" απλα.. μιλουσε επι μακρον, μερα νυχτα, η αλλη του χτυπουσε καμπανες, καμπανακια, εφυγε απο το σπιτι κι οταν ξαναγυρισε, αυτος εξακολουθουσε να μιλαει ενω του το ειχε συζητησει απο καιρο οτι ειναι προβλημα αυτο που κανει.
αλλα εσενα σε πειραξε μονο το οτι τελικα στραφηκε κι αυτη σε γνωριμια εκτος σπιτιου, οταν ειδε οτι αυτος δεν το κοβει.
εμενα με ενοχλουν και τα δυο, αλλα δεν κλεινω τα ματια στο οτι αυτος το ξεκινησε.

----------


## george1520

Πρώτα έγινε το περιστατικό με την κοπέλα απο την Αυστραλία.. Έφυγε η γυναίκα του.. Επέστρεψε και αυτος συνέχισε να μιλάει.. Μη το πάμε στο άλλο άκρο παιδιά. Ο καθένας να πάρει την ευθύνη που του αναλογεί. Για μένα από την στιγμή που ψάχνεις διέξοδο από την σχέση, γάμο κτλ σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι πλέον 100%εκει..το τι εκανε μετά αυτή είναι απλά λεπτομέρεια. Εκτιμάμε τους ανθρώπους όσο τους έχουμε. Λάθη κάνουμε, προσπαθούμε να τα φτιάξουμε όσο άλλος είναι ακόμη στην σχέση (εστω συναισθηματικά). Όταν ένα λάθος συνεχίζεται σταματά να είναι λάθος.. Αυτό που νομίζουμε ότι ο άλλος θα είναι μια ζωή να περιμένει, να υπομένει κτλ ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα.

----------


## fanh

> Για μένα από την στιγμή που ψάχνεις διέξοδο από την σχέση, γάμο κτλ σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι πλέον 100%εκει..το τι εκανε μετά αυτή είναι απλά λεπτομέρεια. Εκτιμάμε τους ανθρώπους όσο τους έχουμε. Λάθη κάνουμε, προσπαθούμε να τα φτιάξουμε όσο άλλος είναι ακόμη στην σχέση (εστω συναισθηματικά). Όταν ένα λάθος συνεχίζεται σταματά να είναι λάθος.. Αυτό που νομίζουμε ότι ο άλλος θα είναι μια ζωή να περιμένει, να υπομένει κτλ ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα.


Πολυ σωστα τα λες. Απο τη στιγμη που ο αλλος δεν ειναι εκει να προσπαθησει πιστευω το παιχνιδι εχει χαθει. Με το ζορι δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κανεναν να ενδιαφερθει κ να αγαπησει. Κ ο σκοπος ειναι να εκτιμαμε και να μας εκτιμανε οσο ειμαστε μαζι. Συμφωνω απολυτα.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δύο πράγματα συνέβησαν. Είτε σε ήθελε και ξενέρωσε τελείως που συζητούσες ώρες με μια άγνωστη και καλά έκανε δηλαδή, είτε σκεφτόταν τελευταία να χωρίσει επειδη ειχε ηδη βρει τον αλλον και βρήκε το πάτημα που ήθελε. Δεξου το σιγα σιγα οτι τελειωσε και προχωρα παρακατω

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Διάβασα όλα αυτά που γράψατε και έχω μια απορία.. Όταν λέτε ότι θα την συγχωρουσα αν γυρνούσε πίσω, πως μπορείτε να το κάνετε; θέλω να πω οκ, καταλαβαίνω την συνήθεια των χρόνων, το γάμο, τα παιδιά που έχετε κάνει κτλ.. Αλλά αυτό το θα τη συγχωρουσα επειδή την αγαπώ ειλικρινά ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω. Μήπως είναι απλά θέμα συνήθειας τελικά;


Οποιος το λεει σημαίνει απλά ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος ακόμη ψυχολογικά να την αποχωριστεί οποτε θα την δεχοταν πισω και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα ζηλειας, μη εμπιστοσυνης, τσακωμων, ξενερωματος κτλ θα χωρίσουν πιο εύκολα. Η γυναικα του για να εφυγε ετσι αποτομα, αποτομα ηταν στο μυαλο του, στο δικο της το επεξεργαζοταν καιρο πριν

----------


## Dxr

Χωρισατε συναινετικα ήρεμα?

Από ότι διάβασα μένεις και εσύ σε επαρχιακή πόλη σαν και εμένα, οπότε σε καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς.

Με την γυναίκα σου έχεις επαφή μιλάτε η καθόλου?

----------


## Alexis74

> Χωρισατε συναινετικα ήρεμα?
> 
> Από ότι διάβασα μένεις και εσύ σε επαρχιακή πόλη σαν και εμένα, οπότε σε καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς.
> 
> Με την γυναίκα σου έχεις επαφή μιλάτε η καθόλου?


Όχι μου ζήτησε να κάνουμε συναινετικό διαζύγιο και της είπα ότι δε θέλω να χωρίσουμε.
Μετά έκανε αγωγή διαζυγίου είς βάρος μού,και εδώ και 3 μήνες περίπου είναι στην Αθήνα και μένει? σε μία θεία τής

----------

